# Knee pain of DOOM!



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

you probably just strained your knee... you might have a chipped bone somewhere in your knee... my friend banged his knee... ignored it... then a few weeks later he couldnt walk... they did xrays and there was a chip in the knee... go to the hospital and hopefully youll be better too ride in a few weeks!!!


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

Awwww man, hope your friend is doing okay 
The one thing I hate about snowboarding is the injuries involved, takes precious weeks out of the season


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Probably a plateau fracture.


----------



## AliCatt (Mar 7, 2011)

I knuckled a jump the other day, my theory is that my right knee wasn't quite alligned right and I busted it pretty bad. It sounds like you did something similar and aggravated an old injury?


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear 
Does it still hurt?

I went to the school doctor and he took another xray, he says nothing looks wrong but they are gonna have an actual xray expert or whatever to check it out and gave me a bottle of ibuprofen.

I went boarding again, there was a slight achy feeling, but not enough to bother my ride. I hit a box and the landing was a bit deeper than usual. I landed and my knee went "crick crick crick" and for some reason it didn't hurt anymore........
WTF??? right???

Now I'm more worried......
DAMN MY NEED TO SNOWBOARD!!!!! 
I'm addicted


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a similar injury, though I got mine in a garden-variety wipeout instead of the park. Banged my right knee three weeks ago. It's painless to walk on, but if I kneel on it or take a hit to the left of the kneecap, I get an intense shooting pain.

Is it a bone bruise?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

had a similar injury to my shin after slamming doing a 270 onto a rail. ignored the bruise till i landed a big jump a week later, then i couldnt put weight on it. hairline fracture on my shin and sidlined me for a month.


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

@FishyFred
I wouldn't know  you should go to the doctor to make sure...
I had my school doctor check it out!
But what I had/have is similar to what you are feeling.
It's gotten better, but when I bend too much from landing a jump thats when the pain sort of kicks in, bearable though...
Check it out!

@HodgePodge
Owww  was it the jump that caused the hairline facture??


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

crzygoguma said:


> @FishyFred
> I wouldn't know  you should go to the doctor to make sure...


Already did. They took an xray to check and found no fracture but definite evidence of post-trauma.

No big deal. Not like I'm at risk of falling on ice again this season.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

FishyFred said:


> Already did. They took an xray to check and found no fracture but definite evidence of post-trauma.
> 
> No big deal. Not like I'm at risk of falling on ice again this season.


yeah, i know some kid who was doing a season in the same resort as me who fell on his neck while riding. he went to the doctors got x-rays and they said it was ok. he kept riding for a few more weeks then went home and had an MRI scan because his neck still felt sore. the MRI showed he broke his fucking neck. the moral of the story: an MRI is better (and more expensive) than an x-ray. and get health insurance.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hope your healing..
Not to veer from your injury but what is a "gateway box" :dunno:


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

Super late response, sorrys 
A gateway box is basically a box that looks like this
___ 
/ \

crappy drawing but hopefully you get the idea haha

Thanks, it's healed fine now.
Only problem is when I workout, it starts cracking ever time I bent my knees.
I don't know if it came from my injury but it's sort of annoying to hear cracks after ever rep of whatever I do :\


----------



## crzygoguma (Jan 6, 2011)

wow that picture did not come out how it's supposed to.
Let me explain haha

It's just a three-part box.
First part is that it inclines upwards
Second is just a flat surface
Third is basically just a downbox


----------



## ThomasOwen (Mar 8, 2011)

crzy -
Is the noise you hear a 'cracking' or more like a 'popping' sound? If popping you should get more than a x-ray, more like a MRI that could show a cartlidge tear or other problem.
Best of luck -


----------

